# Faucet options requested



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Looking for a faucet with the following criteria.

Bath sink
Chrome
Single handle
Under 300
More than 5-1/2" from water inlet to spout c to c.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Bath sink = lavatory.

What is "c to c"?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Cajunhiker said:


> What is "c to c"?


Center to center.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> Looking for a faucet with the following criteria.
> 
> Bath sink
> Chrome
> ...


Something like this? http://m.deltafaucet.com/product/details/567LF-MPU.html


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Doesn't have 5 1/2" spout, but the angled aerator might help. http://www.symmons.com/Bathroom-Products/Dia/Symmons-Dia-Single-Handle-Lavatory-Faucet-SLS-3512.aspx


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

There are two brands I've installed before that have the bamboo style and i know the spout should be the 5.5" you need. Pegasus or Kraus. Can't really speak about their long term quality though.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

chonkie said:


> Something like this? http://m.deltafaucet.com/product/details/567LF-MPU.html


5-3/8 c to c. But thanks


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

chonkie said:


> Doesn't have 5 1/2" spout, but the angled aerator might help. http://www.symmons.com/Bathroom-Products/Dia/Symmons-Dia-Single-Handle-Lavatory-Faucet-SLS-3512.aspx


That one is very short at 4-1/16" but the angle and height is something I didn't think of. Is symmons any good?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> That one is very short at 4-1/16" but the angle and height is something I didn't think of. Is symmons any good?


I've only installed Symmons faucets once. They seemed to be really good quality. I know Redwood has mentioned symmons shower valves on here before, maybe he has dealt with their faucets too.
Note: I assume since we haven't had a call back for them, they are doing a good job, its been probably 6 years since installed.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

http://www.kingstonbrass.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=KB1401BL


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

chonkie said:


> I've only installed Symmons faucets once. They seemed to be really good quality. I know Redwood has mentioned symmons shower valves on here before, maybe he has dealt with their faucets too.
> Note: I assume since we haven't had a call back for them, they are doing a good job, its been probably 6 years since installed.


Symmons is fine...
No problems with any of their products for me...


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

I think Moen Align has one that is 6" high available in chrome or brushed nickel.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh sorry everyone. This is what the customer went with 

http://www.chicagofaucets.com/catalog/catalog.php?part_number=895-L8ABCP


----------

